#  Der kleine Patient >   Lymphknoten am Hals seit ca. 5 - 6 Monaten >

## Bahoz

_Hallo,  
ich möchte mich im vorraus an allen für die Antworten bedanken. 
Mein Sohn ist 6 Jahre alt und besucht die 1. Klasse.  
Mein  Sohn hatte vor ca. 6 Monaten plötzlich Lymphknoten am Hals, die  sichtbar war. Habe ihm sofort zum Notarzt gefahren und bekamm  Antibiotikum. Am nächsten Tag (Morgens um 8 Uhr) zu Hausartz gefahren.  Blutabhame wegen verdacht auf Läukemie. Nach paar Tagen war ich beim  Artz und die Ärtztin sagte, dass es kein Läukemie ist. Jedoch EBV Virus  war Positiv.  
Mir wurde dann gesagt, das die EBV Virus an Vergrößstere Lymphknote schuld ist. Auch der HNO-Artz war der gleiche Meinung.  
Die  Lympknote ist immer noch da, jedoch nicht mehr so groß wie am Anfang.  Es ist also kleiner geworden aber es ist noch ganz gut tastbar.  
Ich  war wegen den vergrößerte Lymphknote 4 x beim Hausartz (Internist) und 3  x beim HNO-Artz. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es nicht schlimmes ist.  
Mein  Sohn schwitzt Nachts beim Schlafen sehr. Schwitzen tut er aber schon  länger. Also ca. mit 2 Jahren. Die Ärtztin meinte, Kinder die Allergien  und Infekte Asthma haben Schwitzen halt Nachts und ist nicht schlimmes. 
Vorerkrankungen: Allergien (Birken und Bäumemischung) und Infekte Asthma.    
So,  jetzt meine Frage; Ich war mehrmals beim Internetist und HNO-Artz. Mir  wurde gesagt, dass es alles in Ordnung ist. Dennoch mache ich mir immer  noch SEHR viele sorgen, dass es doch was schlimmes sein kann. Habe  gelesen, dass Nachtschweiß und vergrößerte Lymphknoten auf was schlimmes  hindeuten. 
Was soll bitte nun tun ? Soll ich mich auf die Zwei  Ärtze verlassen oder weiter forschen bzw. doch zu ein anderen Artz  gehen? Die Lymphknoten wurde abgetastet und Blut entnommen. Sonst wurde  nichts gemacht. Kein Ultraschall, kein Rönten usw.  
Mein Sohn ist  sonst gesund. Nicht abgenommen. Geht zu Karate (2x die Woche). Er ist  110 cm Groß und 22 KG (also etwas schlank glaube ich). 
Ich bitte um Verständniss wegen die GRAMMATIKFEHLERN!  _

----------


## jobwa

..wer Grammatikfehler findet, darf sie behalten!....
Nein, Spaß beiseite. 
Ich denke, Du brauchst Dir wegen der vergrößerten Lymphknoten keine Sorgen machen. Wenn die Blutwerte in Ordnung sind, kannst Du "was Schlimmes" ausschließen. Nach einer EBV-Infektion bleiben Lymphknoten gern lange vergrößert.Wenn Dein Sohn sich gut fühlt, sogar 2x/Woche seinem Sport wieder nachgehen kann, ist kein Grund zur Sorge angebracht. 2 Ärzte haben Dir das bestätigt und auch ein 3. wird sicher zu keinem anderen Ergebnis kommen.
Das Gleiche gilt für das nächtliche Schwitzen. Wenn es sehr stört, könnt ihr mal abends eine Tasse Salbei-Tee probieren. Ist aber Geschmackssache. Das Schwitzen selber ist harmlos und, wie Euer Kinderarzt schon sagte, oft bei "Infekt-Kindern" zu beobachten. 
22 kg bei 1,10m ist total in Ordnung. 
LG
jobwa

----------


## Bahoz

Hallo Jobwa,  
danke für die nette Antwort.  
seit Heute (3.12.2013) hat auch mein 3. Jähriger Sohn vergrößerte Lymphknoten bekommen. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass es wirklich an EBV Virus liegt, denn EBV Virus ist ja ansteckend.   
Wir werden morgen mit Salbei-Tee probieren und hoffen, dass es hilft.  
Danke für die Antwort und Liebe Grüße

----------


## jobwa

Hallo Bahoz,
da Dein älterer Sohn schon vor 6 Monaten eine EBV-Infektion hatte, ist eine Ansteckung des jüngeren sehr unwahrscheinlich. Er kann sich natürlich bei jemand anderem angesteckt haben oder er hat ganz einfach einen anderen Infekt. Lass den Kinderarzt draufschauen. EBV ist nicht so häufig und nicht jede Lymphknotenschwellung ist EBV. 
LG
jobwa

----------


## Bahoz

Hallo Jobwa,  
habe 2 Söhne und beide haben Lymphknoetenschwellung. Ich wünsche niemanden die Sorgen, die ich mir grade mache. Da mein Sohn keine beschwerden hat, kein Fieber oder ähnliches werde ich erst am Donnerstag in ruhe zum Arzt gehen und schauen, was Sie sagt bzw. macht. Ich werde auch Morgen früh auch HNO-Arzt anrufen um zeitnah einen Termin zu bekommen.  
Ich trau mir garnicht mehr im google etwas über Lymphknotenschwellung zu lesen.  
LG

----------


## Bahoz

habe 2 Söhne und beide haben Lymphknoetenschwellung. Ich wünsche  niemanden die Sorgen, die ich mir grade mache. Da mein Sohn keine  beschwerden hat, kein Fieber oder ähnliches werde ich erst am Donnerstag  in ruhe zum Arzt gehen und schauen, was Sie sagt bzw. macht. Ich werde  auch Morgen früh auch HNO-Arzt anrufen um zeitnah einen Termin zu  bekommen.  
Ich trau mir garnicht mehr im google etwas über Lymphknotenschwellung zu lesen.

----------


## jobwa

Hallo Bahoz,
[/QUOTE]Ich trau mir garnicht mehr im google etwas über Lymphknotenschwellung zu lesen. [/QUOTE] 
Lass die Finger von "Dr.google"! 
Lymphknotenschwellungen bei Kindern sind in der Regel harmlos! Ihr Immunsystem baut sich erst auf, da gibt es schnell mal "überschießende Reaktionen", die Lymphknoten sind schnell mal "geschwollen". 
Mach Dich nicht verrückt, wenn es Deinen Kindern gut geht, besteht gar kein Grund zur  Panik.
Auch der HNO-Arzt ist (denke ich) nicht nötig. Der Kinderarzt reicht vollkommen. 
Alles Gute 
jobwa

----------


## Bahoz

Hallo Jobwa,  
ich war Heute mit mein Sohn beim Arzt. Sie hat reingeschaut und meinte alles in Ordnung. Ich mache mir auch keine sorgen mehr, weil niemand außer einen Arzt kein eine Diagnose machen. So wie du auch gesagt hast, ich werde nie wieder im google nach Ursachen suchen. Wenn was ist, ab zum Arzt und gut ist. Danke nochmals für Deinen rat.  
Liebe Grüße

----------

